# Chinese Toys and Training Aids??



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Anyone concerned about what might be in some of our tugs, etc? I would imagine a lot of stuff is coming out of China.


----------



## Lindsay Janes (Aug 9, 2007)

I don't trust any products from China. I don't think they are safe to use or to play with. I have heard that on the news companies recalled some kinds of baby toys because they found a lead painting on them. 
[-(


----------



## Anne Vaini (Mar 15, 2007)

We should add here - MAJOR brand name children's toys! I'm stocking up on lead paint test kits and reading labels. I already chucked all the food from China. Now I'm boycotting WalMart because everything there seems to be made in China.

Digressing...

Most tugs are made in the USA or in Germany. They're stuffed with the same material used in pillows and stuffed animals. I'd imagine they are fairly safe. I know my tugs are from Germany, so not something I'm worried about.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I bought tugs from Leerburg and ForDogTrainers.com. Also have some stuff from local stores made by the Kong people.

Leerburg stuff seems top shelf from Europe. ForDogTrainers looks OK, but the low prices makes me think of China...

No identifying labels of origin. Aren't all things supposed to identify the country of origin?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Those damn chinee, we'll fix them ! ! ! !=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

Anne-just a quick, OT note: there's a book out (i heard about it on NPR *ducks*) about a gal and her family who decided to go a year without buying anything made in china. it ended up costing quite a bit in time, energy, and simply not being able to buy an item, ie coffeepot (i think) that wasn't made in china.

i mean--shoes for the kids!! etc., etc., etc. 

ok, go back to the dog discussion....


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

I'm not meaning to belittle Chinese businesses at large. Just crossed my mind that the addition of saliva and chewing could possibly release something not so great if there wasn't care in the types of chemicals used in the fabric or stuffing processing.

Like the tennis ball glue / saliva = bad news for tooth enamel (at least per Leerburg)


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Ted White said:


> Like the tennis ball glue / saliva = bad news for tooth enamel (at least per Leerburg)


You'll find the glue-enamel problem cited on many web pages.


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't have to worry about it, all of our tugs are made in the USA, in the south at that. Dad makes them. =D>


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

Jay,

Does "Dad" sell any?


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Ted
PM him, Im sure he wouldn't have a problem sending you some. I like them and use them all the time, they hold up VERY well and seem to last forever. I use one all of the time for play while I work OB with my dogs. They also REALLY like them. He makes them with or without handles, personally I like no handles on my tugs.


----------



## Ted White (May 2, 2006)

PM your Dad? Is he on the forum also?


----------



## jay lyda (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeah, he's Jerry Lyda.


----------

